# 10% Rabatt für Anglerboardmitglieder bei Gerlinger Angelsport



## Angel-Gerlinger (8. Mai 2009)

*Gerlinger macht das Angeln bezahlbar !





*​

jeder bekommt vom 8. Mai bis einschließlich 31. Mai auf alle Bestellungen bei Gerlinger 10% Rabatt - ohne wenn und aber!

Aus technischen Gründen ist das bei Onlinebestellungen mit Kreditkartenzahlung oder Lastschrifteinzug leider nur so möglich, dass wir die 10 % Abzug als Bargeld mit in Ihr Paket legen. Anders gehts leider nicht und cash auf die Hand ist ja auch nicht schlecht, oder?

Damit Sie in den Genuss des 10 %-Rabattes kommen, geben Sie bei der Bestellung bitte das 
Stichwort Anglerboard mit an.

Unser komplettes Lieferprogramm mit weit über 20000 verschiedenen Produkten für Angler finden Sie entweder gedruckt in unseren aktuellen Katalogen oder auch im Internet als pdf-download unter www.gerlinger.de.
Weiterhin viel Spass im Anglerboard wünscht Ihr



​


----------

